# Looking for a foster home or GSD rescue



## WildCherry

We adopted Xena from pet smart 2 months ago. She is 7 months old. She is a pure bred GSD. Her oginal owners kept her locked outside. When we adopted her we were told she was house broken. She is not. We have tried everything to house break her, and we even take her to classes once a month for general training. 

But we have a 3 and a 4 year old, Xena is destroying our home, she chewed up a bed etc.. We keep her crated, but it's getting to the point where she has to be outside or in the crate. She is unable to bond with the family because she is destructive and not house trained.

She is very sweet and loving, but I think she needs someone who can spend more time with her. It's very hard with small children and trying to house break a dog who is almost an adult. 

I don't feel good about this, but we need to recarpet the house because it is not sanitary anymore, one of us developed a mysterious infection and the doctor feels it's from the dog. I just have to look out for my family.

Anyone know where I can place her?


----------



## gsdraven

Who did you adopt her from? The PetSmarts in my area don't have dogs but host rescues. If she is from a rescue, then she should be returned to them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Have you talked to the people you adopted her from - I am betting that is where she is supposed to be returned to via an adoption contract that was signed? 

You have had some really bad luck with dogs.


----------



## WildCherry

She was adopted at pet smart but it was a rescue that drove up from Texas. I can find the paper work and contact the woman that drove her up here. I think it was called pup a ride.


----------



## WildCherry

I feel gutted about this, I was raised never to give away a pet no matter what. But she is destroying our home and I am over whelmed. I am jaded now when it comes to rescue dogs. Now i see why they left her outside.


----------



## LaRen616

WildCherry said:


> I feel gutted about this, I was raised never to give away a pet no matter what. But she is destroying our home and I am over whelmed. I am jaded now when it comes to rescue dogs. Now i see why they left her outside.


She is a 7 month old puppy! Of course she is going to destroy/chew things! She has to be trained not to do those things and clearly no one has trained her yet.

Puppies dont become well behaved dogs without training.


----------



## LaRen616

WildCherry said:


> I feel gutted about this, I was raised never to give away a pet no matter what. But she is destroying our home and I am over whelmed. I am jaded now when it comes to rescue dogs. *Now i see why they left her outside*.


They left her outside because they didn't care about her. They didn't bother to train her, they just threw her in the backyard. 

It's not her fault.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Sounds like you are doing everything wrong. A 7 months old is NOT hard to housebrake when you are consistant and doing the right thing. How can she be destroying your house if she is always in the crate or in the backyard?? :thinking:
No puppy, like any baby, should be left unattended for ANY period of time. Either keep her on a leash or crated. She needs to earn her freedom.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

She was transported from Texas but there must have been a receiving rescue that adopted her out?

There are GSD rescues in Colorado and I will alert some people who will come check this thread out I am sure.

I think if people check out old posts, they will see that perhaps rescue taking the dog might be something that will help the OP and the dog. They have not had a good go of it (if I am remembering properly).


----------



## WildCherry

Be that as it may, I had 3 GSD's before this and they were all very well behaved. I am not a trainer, just an owner. They were all easy to house break, my 2nd one was 3 months old when I got him, raised outside and he never had an accident in the house. Maybe I was lucky, but they were all really good dogs.

I adopted a 6/7 month old. I was unware she was not house brokwn, one woman said she was. I put her in training classes as they suggested. But in 2 months time she has destroyed my home and made a family member sick. 

What's the other option? she was almost crated all the time because everytime we klet her out so the kids would play with her, EVEN after putting her out for 40 minutes so she could do her business, she would come in and pee and poop on the floor, tore up a bed in the girls room etc.... I have walked outside with her and watched her and praised her when did went out back. She would come in and poop on the bed. the pee is so bad from her now we have to recarpet. My husband wants to just sell the house. It has not gone well with her at all.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Contacting the rescue is your best option then or even contacting local rescues for her. All GSD pups are destructive when bored or left to their own devices and housetraining does not occur overnight though the only way to avoid an accident is to be there every step with her until she is trustworthy. In other words dogs don't have accidents owners do Training once a month is not exactly training and 2 months with a dog is not a good indication of how they will turn out. I think you are just overwhelmed and don't want to put the effort in that is necessary I'm also confused how urine that was properly cleaned ruins a carpet...

Look into your local GSD rescues and no kill shelters for a foster home for her. At this point she just deserves a chance in a home that is prepared for a puppy who needs a lot of training and patience and they are out there Puppies take the same if not more supervision than most toddlers and as a mom of two I know it is a stretch to watch over everyone so please just make sure she is not pawned off to another bad home or kill shelter she really does deserve a forever home


----------



## DJEtzel

Please do dogs a favor and make this your last dog if you are not willing to put in the time and effort to train and manage a puppy. 

If you kept the puppy tethered to you, she would not be pooping and peeing all over the house. If you exercised her and trained her more than once a month, she would not be destroying your house. This is a user error, not a dog error. 

The proper and legal thing to do is to contact the rescue you adopted her from and return her to them, not rehome her yourself.


----------



## Lilie

I applaud the OP for admitting she doesn't have what it takes to be a successful GSD owner. I am also happy to see that she is asking for help and not just opening her door and turning her back on the dog. There are some folks who are just overwhelmed. 

Truly, try to contact the rescue group you received the dog from. They will be your first line of support in finding her a new home. They can also help you find a local rescue if they don't have the capability in receiving the dog back.


----------



## kshort

Wild Cherry,
Sent you a PM...


----------



## WynterCote

Puppies are a lot of work, but I don't think 7 months is too old to house train. If you want to give it a final try while you're looking for a new placement for her, this is what I found works best: 

Set a timer to go off every 30 minutes.
When it goes off, have the dog follow you to the same outside spot. Don't carry or drag the dog.
Say "go potty" a few times. If the dog goes potty, treat immediately in that spot and act happy, they like to please you.
Then come right back in, so the dog knows the purpose of being outside was to go potty.
If she doesn't go after a minute or two, take her back in and wait another 30 minutes.

If she starts going in the house, say a firm no and mid-pee, take her outside to finish. If she finishes just a bit outside, treat again and be happy (even though you may be mad about the mess inside).

After a few days, you should have a trained dog.

Never take your eyes off her! If she goes in the house and it goes unnoticed for just a minute, then she will think its ok.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

The back and forth between posters is not going to help this dog. Please stop. 
Jean 
Admin

I do think it's important that people read old posts before deciding what to post. That the OP wants to place this dog sounds like a good decision. 

KShort is on the case and she is one of the people I was thinking of when I made my contacts. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## unloader

I'm not going to judge the OP, do what is right for the dog and your family. 

Now, if it were my dog, and I were having that much trouble potty training....I would have the dog on a leash while it was in the house with me at all times. If the dog wasn't on a leash, it would be in the crate or supervised outside. 

Let the dog earn some freedom once s/he becomes more trustworthy on leash. That's what I would do.

Oh...and exercise exercise exercise!

The puppy just needs some guidance. Being tied up for 7 months messes with your head!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Just FYI....

Rocky took 4 months to potty train. I did EVERY, SINGLE thing that people on here said to do....

But it took 4 months.

One day he had 5 accidents in that one day, then the next day he didn't have one and never had one again. 

Some dogs might just be harder than others.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I hate to say it, but I agree with DJEtzel.

We are talking about a 7 month old PUPPY here.

If the OP had GSD's before, then she is well aware that a dog, especially a puppy takes up a lot of time to train, raise, and exercise. 

Yes, they will chew when bored or not being watched. ENGAGE with the puppy so she does not become destructive.

Provide boundries (x-pen or crate or tether) if she can not be watched.

Set a schedule up for potty breaks, set a clock or timer so YOU remember to take her out.

Have the children (with supervision) throw a ball for her, teach her to sit, stay, leave it, etc. 

Every time I read a post like this one, I hear what our very first breeder (going back 20 years ago) said to my parents and family:

"There are no bad dogs, only bad owners."


----------



## elisabeth_00117

WildCherry said:


> Be that as it may, I had 3 GSD's before this and they were all very well behaved.* I am not a trainer, just an owner. *They were all easy to house break, my 2nd one was 3 months old when I got him, raised outside and he never had an accident in the house. Maybe I was lucky, but they were all really good dogs.
> 
> I adopted a 6/7 month old. I was unware she was not house brokwn, one woman said she was. I put her in training classes as they suggested. But in 2 months time she has destroyed my home and made a family member sick.
> 
> What's the other option? she was almost crated all the time because everytime we klet her out so the kids would play with her, EVEN after putting her out for 40 minutes so she could do her business, she would come in and pee and poop on the floor, tore up a bed in the girls room etc.... I have walked outside with her and watched her and praised her when did went out back. She would come in and poop on the bed. the pee is so bad from her now we have to recarpet. My husband wants to just sell the house. It has not gone well with her at all.


When owning a dog, especially a working breed - you have to be both!

I suggest getting the whole family involved and really working out a schedule.

Don't just put her out, go with her, take her for a walk this way you KNOW if she pottied, what time and can gage when the next time she will need to go will be.


----------



## kshort

Wild Cherry - is Xena good with other dogs?



> The back and forth between posters is not going to help this dog. Please stop.
> Jean
> Admin


Please everyone - let's stay on track. The goal is to help Xena!


----------



## BlackPuppy

I had a dog that was impossible to potty train, she also never stopped barking in her crate, and clawed up my arms. I still have her. She was finally potty trained around 1 year old. Really. She still hates the crate, but she turned into a good girl and is now 6 years old. I knew I had no choice but to stick it out, because who knows what kind of person the next owner would be. I feel badly now at all the grief I gave her because of how I felt, but I think she's forgiven me.


----------



## WildCherry

forget it, sorry I asked for help here. I'll fiogure something out. I didn't post here to get critizied and told I am a bad owner etc... I just wanted to do what's best for the dog. Apparently people here just want to attack me and tell me what I did wrong.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Be sure to stay in touch with Kris - prove the type of owner you are by doing what you can to find your dog the help she needs - that's all you need to do!


----------



## Jax08

Please stay in touch with Kris. She can help you find a new home for Xena.


----------



## Miss Molly May

DJEtzel said:


> Please do dogs a favor and make this your last dog if you are not willing to put in the time and effort to train and manage a puppy.
> 
> 
> I agree, a 7 month old dog is a PUPPY, a BABY! You took her, you should take the time and show her what is expected! A whole lot of treats goes a long way! Too bad I live in Ontario I would take her!


----------



## spiritsmom

My 4 yr old Papillon is still not completely housetrained!

How have you been taking her out to potty and how often? When and where is she having accidents in the house? Have you ruled out a medical problem being the cause of it? If you put her food and water on a strict schedule and take her out like every 2 hours and keep her tethered to you that may help her get the hang of housetraining. Use really good treats when she does potty outside, ones she doesn't get any other time. You could even try clicker training her to potty outside. 

Just throwing out some thoughts. Good luck!


----------



## selzer

Also, she may be revisiting her spots. You have to clean them with an enzyme based cleaner that will neutralize and eliminate the source. 

If you were going to keep the dog, I would invest in some baby gates and keep the puppy in the kitchen, where hopefully there is linoleum until she is housebroken. We stood by the kitchen door a couple of days when we were kids and trained the mutt puppy to stay in the kitchen. It was pretty easy to do. That kept the problems in the rest of the house to a minimum. But I would go with the baby gate, because you do not want the dog relegated to the kitchen forever, just until she is better with house training. You can let the dog out into the rest of the house when you are always there to watch, always after pottying first, and keep it short and potty again. Lots of praise. 

I hope that you take the good advice from the site. And the rest of it, well, this is a site of dog people, dog lovers, dog nutso's, so consider the source, and remember you really do not have to have any experience with dogs, or be out of high school, or pass a class in social ettiquette to post on a message board.


----------



## kshort

WildCherry - please contact me. I sent you my cell phone and email in a PM. We can help Xena (501c3 rescue organization).


----------



## Holmeshx2

Hopefully the OP stays in contact with Kris, and Kris thank you for you guys stepping up and helping this pup and owner out.


----------



## WildCherry

kshort said:


> Wild Cherry - is Xena good with other dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> Please everyone - let's stay on track. The goal is to help Xena!


Xena is good with other dogs, she loves everyone. She likes to cuddle with us and the kids in bed, she rolls on her back and fallas asleep. She is beautiful, she just poops and pee's all over. We are in rental house right now and probably have to replace the carpet. We're moving out to Roxbourgh park and I am afraid to have her in the new house if she is not broken. 

She also tends to be over protective of the family when we take her to the park, but she hasn't hurt anyone yet but doesn't like strangers petting her. She turns into a rock and I worry if she might snap at them.

She loves the little girls and plays with them for hours in their outdoor play house, they dress her up and paint her nails and she loves it. My little girls don't want her to go and said Xena is their best friend so I decided to find a trainer in the area that will come over and help us work with her. 

We are moving to the new home in 2 months and Xena has to be trained, my husband is very upset and putting a lot of pressure on me. SO I need to get this issue resolved. Just today she tore the stuffing outof our bed. He is not happy about that either.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Kudos to you for trying. Stick around, you will learn a lot and don't be affraid to ask questions.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I wasn't trying to criticize. I was just showing that some dogs are even worse. Believe me, I thought about giving her up many times. 

It looks like you'll be able to find a good home for your puppy. I didn't think that would be the case with mine.


----------



## kiya

WildCherry said:


> My little girls don't want her to go and said Xena is their best friend so I decided to find a trainer in the area that will come over and help us work with her.
> 
> We are moving to the new home in 2 months and Xena has to be trained, my husband is very upset and putting a lot of pressure on me. SO I need to get this issue resolved. Just today she tore the stuffing outof our bed. He is not happy about that either.


There is absolutely no reason why your girls cant be part of the training program. I just went thru puppy stages, my girl is about 15 months old now. Shes got the potty part down but she still steals and will chew. You literally have eyes in back of your head. You can't give her the oportunity to get into trouble. Everything has to be put away and when you cant watch her, she should be in her crate. Step up the exercise, when I work my girl enough she's almost an angel! Good luck.


----------



## Rerun

Have you tried tether training? How are her poops - are they loose and runny? Has she ever had a fecal to check for worms? How frequently does she urinate? Has she ever been checked for a urinary tract infection? This is probably just an untrained puppy, but answer back as accurately as you can with the above questions.

A wormy pup will often have looser stools, and try to remember how you feel when you have "loose stools" and have to go RIGHT THEN.

A UTI can cause pain during urination, so it'll cause them to pee a little, then stop, then pee a little more, then stop, and so on. Short, frequent, peeing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I hope you stick around and really learn about the breed and your puppy.

There are a lot of people here who can help and guide you through raising your puppy.

Please look at the advice already given as well.

Finding a trainer is a great idea, but the first step really getting the WHOLE family on board.

The quote, "there are no bad dogs, just bad owners" was not me calling you a bad owner. I was trying to explain that a 7 month old puppy is not a bad dog for pottying in the house, it is up to you, the owner to direct the puppy not too (scheduled potty breaks like I said).

Re-read some of the older threads, use the search engine on this site and you will have a tone of information/knowledge at your fingertips.


----------



## GSDElsa

Not meant to criticize, but rather an observation...if you've had 3 GSD's that have been "raised outside" then I would say you have lucked out if they have all ended up stable, well-rounded dogs. GSD's, as a general rule, do not do well living away from their people. This is something to consider should you decide to get another GSD.

Also, have you ruled out medical issues that are causing this dog to have so many accidents? ASSUMING (which might be a leap) that you are doing everything right, and ASSUMING that you are not exaggerating the extent of the nastiness your house has acquired in 2 months time...that is not normal.


----------



## kshort

Can recommend some great trainers. We'll be glad to help Xena if you choose to re-home her - just send me a PM or email.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

WildCherry, It sounds like you are really stressed and overwhelmed. I am sorry. I hope it helps to know that if things don't work with keeping Xena, Kris will provide a safety net. I think it is especially tough to have a puppy and two small children. I know there are Moms on here that can do it all. I was not one of them. I opted for the adult GSD, when my kids were young. LOL! And you know what? Now that the kids are older, I'd still get an adult dog.

You have gotten some great advice. I wish you the best of luck.
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## selzer

The hard to house break dog might also be a dog that will feel tension and that will make the house training go so much harder. 

Little story:

One of my first GSDs was in the house. Could not crate her because she broke out of any crate. She was a soft girl, that is, she would try to please, but would MELT if I raised my voice to her. 

In the morning, I needed to get her to pee and poop before leaving for work, otherwise, I would come home to it. So I would take her out to potty. She needed to check out every leaf on the ground, every blade of grass, every puddle. Finally she would assume the position, and s t a r t t o g o, when, BAM, a tree leaf would rustle above her head, and she would have to start her examination of the property all over again. 

Now, did I mention that I was doing this before going to work??? Of course starting out on time, this would be a problem, running late, it was a night mare. "Go Potty.... C'mon, just go potty ... Girl PaLeeze just go potty... Oh C'mon, I'm late.... Girl, you need to go poopie, C'mon go poopie." And so on. 

The thing is, the more frantic was my need, the more she COULD NOT perform. It was like the butt just seals itself and makes it impossible for anything to come out. Errrrgh! And you know that 15 minutes after I leave that will be dropped on the carpet. A singlewide trailer with wall to wall carpeting and a fresh set of lumps ruminating for 8 hours is not fun to look forward to. 

So, this potty training thing needs to be a stress-free as possible. Use treats keep them in your pocket. Every time she potties outside -- Good Poopie _Outside._ Emphasize the word outside, but not in a bad way. If she potties inside, clean it up. It is not her fault, it is not her mistake, you did not read the signs she was giving you or were not paying attention. 

Do not give her a bed that she can chew up. The crate pan can do for now. If she potties on her bed, getting the bed out of there will help too. No towel or blanket either -- these hold odors and will encourage peeing on them. 

Give her something to work her teeth on. Get a rope toy or two and put it in the freezer, and let her have it some of the time. Also, get a good large raw knuckle bone for only when she is in her crate. Crate her when you cannot supervise -- but do not overdo it. 

She NEEDS toys and chewies. She needs supervision, when she starts chewing on a bed, she needs to be redirected. 

Good luck with her. I think you can do this. It will take some commitment, but this is just puppy stuff, and no one has bothered to do this for this pup prior.


----------



## vat

You have some great advice here, I hope you will stick around. I also hope things work out for you and the pup, whether you keep her or find her a new home. I will tell you that with puppies a spotbot will become your new best friend!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also give you kudos for sticking it out here...I really hope if you are going to rehome her you will take Kris up on her generous offer to help..

I'm honestly ashamed of some of the na sayers that have posted, especially when I know of atleast one who has rehomed a dog because it didn't work out. 

You know the old saying, people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones


----------



## cshepherd9

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm honestly ashamed of some of the na sayers that have posted, especially *when I know of at least one who has rehomed a dog because it didn't work out*.
> 
> You know the old saying, people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones


Hmmm... I noticed that too.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I've personally had to rehome a dog. The dog is now thriving and the new owners and I are great friends. If you rehome, try to keep contact, it helps with the feelings like you gave up, when you see the pup thrive and the family help the pup. It's whats best for the DOG, not whats best for US.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I'm sorry if my post offended the OP I was just trying to be honest. Puppies chew and destroy things when they are bored and have the opportunity. You have to take away any and all opportunity and exercise them regularly. Get into training classes once a week and train from home multiple times a day 5 minutes here and there nothing major. For potty go out with her every time, and stay out with her for at least 20 minutes every 2 hours. If she doesn't go then crate her for 20 minutes and try again and again. Dogs are smart after a few times of being crated they learn to go so they can then play so stick it out and you will see results fast. You can also rent a steam cleaner from most grocery stores to really clean the carpets and treat them with an enzyme to break down the urine so she isn't assaulting the same spot

Her naughty stage is already halfway done I promise they do get better. Zoe was a mini nightmare till around a year and even now at 16 months isn't perfect when it comes to destroying things that don't belong to her but when she does it I remember it's my FAULT not her's. Think of all the times your own kids drew on the walls, or played in the water, drew on something important, got into your make-up, deodorant, purse, stole your key's, raided your pots and pans, and hid that one thing you were looking for....they did it cause they could,lol Your puppy is only behaving the way you let her I promise. Give her activities like you do with your kids when you have to clean or put away laundry- place her and a yummy marrow bone bought cheaply from your butcher in her crate and rest assured no pee, poo, or torn couch cushions will occur


----------



## Zisso

WildCherry, I know how stressful it is to have a dog that seems impossible. My girl is a rescue, was left outside all the time prior to coming to me, was not housebroken, had severe separation anxiety, was and still is a digger and a nipper. My girl was 16 months old when I brought her home, and for several months, I felt a lack of bonding with her and was forever shaking my head wondering what I had gotten myself into. 

I did not do any one thing in particular to get her over most of her issues. For housebreaking her, consistency was key. I had to be consistent about what and when she was fed, and about letting her out at regular intervals. 

I thought to myself how I might have to find somewhere else for her, but I simply could not bring myself to give up on her either. There were many times that I was in tears and pulling my hair out from being so frustrated. It is hard to work thru something, especially when you have family to consider. That was one advantage I had was living alone. 

My girl is now over 3 years. June 1st will mark two years of her joining my home. Not only is she housebroken, but she is happy and healthy, mostly pretty obedient, and a joy for me to live with. Don't get me wrong, she is still nippy, does not like strangers, & I will never ever be able to trust her 100% around most people, but we did bond, we have a LOT of fun, and it was definitely worth the trials and tribulations.

I hope you can give Xena some more time, work closely with her(tether her to you so you can stop the messing indoors) and give her the family she knows and loves. You won't regret keeping her....


----------



## Myamom

Please contact Kris...the GSD rescue she is with is great!! Kris is a great rescue person...they can help!!


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm sorry, but I've never rehomed a dog and never will. And I can't understand the way that people must be thinking to do it. Maybe that's my sheer ignorance, maybe it's me being naive. I am just a child, after all. 

But this does NOT sound like any sort of issue that would justifiable result in rehoming. The OP got a puppy, couldn't handle it, couldn't keep it outside, so now they want to rehome it? They didn't come here looking for help, they just want to dump the puppy. How is that acceptable? Numerous people here have tried to help and offer resources, but the OP isn't accepting any of it. 



WildCherry said:


> Xena is good with other dogs, she loves everyone. She likes to cuddle with us and the kids in bed, she rolls on her back and fallas asleep. She is beautiful, she just poops and pee's all over. We are in rental house right now and probably have to replace the carpet. We're moving out to Roxbourgh park and I am afraid to have her in the new house if she is not broken.
> 
> She also tends to be over protective of the family when we take her to the park, but she hasn't hurt anyone yet but doesn't like strangers petting her. She turns into a rock and I worry if she might snap at them.
> 
> She loves the little girls and plays with them for hours in their outdoor play house, they dress her up and paint her nails and she loves it. My little girls don't want her to go and said Xena is their best friend so I decided to find a trainer in the area that will come over and help us work with her.
> 
> We are moving to the new home in 2 months and Xena has to be trained, my husband is very upset and putting a lot of pressure on me. SO I need to get this issue resolved. Just today she tore the stuffing outof our bed. He is not happy about that either.


This is so full of issues that I feel you can easily fix if you just commit some time and training. Have strangers give her treats as they pass by on walks without looking at her, get her on a potty/feeding schedule and use enzymatic cleaner. How often is she getting an opportunity to go outside right now? If she's having so many accidents, she should be let out (on leash with human to treat/praise) every half hour-hour at least. And after naps, meals, play time, etc. 

So why was she allowed unsupervised on your bed to tear the stuffing out? This is the kind of thing that should not be ALLOWED to happen. You know she's having all these issues, so she should not leave your side to prevent accidents and desctruction. You have to curb behavior before you can change it. Good luck with the trainer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Enough! This is a rescue thread and NOT a training thread. She is not asking for help in training and people are not getting the picture. Dog and family are not a match and keeping that dog there is going to benefit no one. Being right is one thing, doing right sometimes another. Now let's focus on letting Kris help the OP get this dog to a reputable rescue that will work with the dog as you all are suggesting. Thank you. 

Jean 
Admin


----------



## selzer

I thought she was going to give it two more months? 

I am a breeder, and I just got a puppy back. This is always kind of a failure for us. Bear was nine months old when they took her. They had her for almost four months. I was supposed to dog sit for them around the first of the month. Then just before, they e-mailed me and told me they were giving her back. It was just too much. 

I asked what the problem was. I had Bear one class away from her CGC test and she would have passed. She has an outgoing temperament, and I thought she was a great fit. Well, they felt she was a good dog too. But, with both working, they felt they did not have the time to train her properly. The dog was given the run of the house, was getting into the garbage, and then the day they gave her back, she got into the master bedroom and chewed up a venesian blind that was new. The were also thinking that she would not be easy to go and camp with throughout the summer. 

They had an eight year old Labrador that pretty much just laid around. I promised that in another eight years, Bear would probably just lie around too.

I drove there and took Bear home that day. It was sad for them. There was no point in arguing about it. Bear is not going to get more attention with me, but she may get more training. She will be happy. She will not chew up anything deadly. 

I think it is not helpful to say that you will never rehome a dog. If it is better for the current owners, better for the dog, and good for the new owners, than rehoming the dog is the right thing to do. People holding on to a dog that they do not know what to do with doesn't always end pretty. There is an eight year old dog on another thread that attacks its owners. Maybe if these people rehomed the dog to someone with more experience years ago, that dog would not be like that.


----------



## RebelGSD

It sounds like the pup is simply too much for the family right now, especially with an upcomig move. A calmer, older, easy-going dog would be a better match.
There is a rescue offer from a good rescue, they can find her a family that has the energy for a puppy.


----------



## kshort

Wild Cherry - did you get my PM's? Just wanted to make sure you have the contact information if you need it. I'm not on this forum often, so I don't remember how the board notifies someone when we receive a PM. Can anyone tell us how to see if you have a PM?


----------



## WarrantsWifey

kshort said:


> Wild Cherry - did you get my PM's? Just wanted to make sure you have the contact information if you need it. I'm not on this forum often, so I don't remember how the board notifies someone when we receive a PM. Can anyone tell us how to see if you have a PM?


It will be in the upper right, under your user name, it will be bold with a number 1 next to the word Private Message! <3


----------



## kshort

Thank you! I liked the old forum where I could see a flashing envelope that told me I had a message. I'm kind of technologically challenged...


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Jean is right, she is not looking for training, she is looking for help..and THANK you to those who have offered to help.

I have never rehomed a dog either, however, until you walk in someone elses shoes, I don't think one should judge.

DJ--What about YOU taking this puppy in, retrain and adopt out?


----------



## Mrs.K

DJEtzel said:


> I'm sorry, but I've never rehomed a dog and never will. And I can't understand the way that people must be thinking to do it. Maybe that's my sheer ignorance, maybe it's me being naive. I am just a child, after all.
> 
> But this does NOT sound like any sort of issue that would justifiable result in rehoming. The OP got a puppy, couldn't handle it, couldn't keep it outside, so now they want to rehome it? They didn't come here looking for help, they just want to dump the puppy. How is that acceptable? Numerous people here have tried to help and offer resources, but the OP isn't accepting any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so full of issues that I feel you can easily fix if you just commit some time and training. Have strangers give her treats as they pass by on walks without looking at her, get her on a potty/feeding schedule and use enzymatic cleaner. How often is she getting an opportunity to go outside right now? If she's having so many accidents, she should be let out (on leash with human to treat/praise) every half hour-hour at least. And after naps, meals, play time, etc.
> 
> So why was she allowed unsupervised on your bed to tear the stuffing out? This is the kind of thing that should not be ALLOWED to happen. You know she's having all these issues, so she should not leave your side to prevent accidents and desctruction. You have to curb behavior before you can change it. Good luck with the trainer.



Than sometimes it's better to say nothing at all. 

You are not there, you don't get the full picture and telling somebody "do them all a favor and don't get another dog" certainly drives people away from taking any advise. Why should anyone take advise when they are being attacked and mocked in the very first sentence?


----------



## Jax's Mom

JakodaCD OA said:


> What about YOU taking this puppy in, retrain and adopt out?


I was JUST about to post that... not about a particular poster, but people in general. So much criticism from people who could never fathom giving up their house trained, non-destructive, loyal family members... but not one person offering to take the dog, or going over to train the dog themselves. 

To the OP, have you thought about sending her away to be trained?


----------



## Mrs.K

Jax's Mom said:


> I was JUST about to post that... not about a particular poster, but people in general. So much criticism from people who could never fathom giving up their house trained, non-destructive, loyal family members... but not one person offering to take the dog, or going over to train the dog themselves.
> 
> To the OP, have you thought about sending her away to be trained?



Same thoughts exactly. When I was judged about Zenzy, nobody ever offered to take her in, even for a limited time-frame and I was actually looking into that option either, to have her fostered for a limited time-frame until I could figure something out but nobody offered help or was like "Sure, I'll help you out."

Easy to judge, it's easy to point the finger, but nobody steps up. It's easier to judge and point fingers and sit back and push buttons. Why helping, judging is so much easier. 

Offer to take her in, transportation could probably even organized on this forum. I'd be the first one to help out to transport the dog if she has to go through NY. 

Quit judging and DO SOMETHING!

If you can help training that dog, take her in, train her and give her back to the OP. If you live close, how about stopping by and offering some help? 

If you want to completely take her in and give her a new home because you think you are so much better, how about you do that? 

It's so easy to point fingers. Sometimes it's better for the dog to go to a new home. Especially when it's not a fit. It's like relationships, why should you stay with a partner that you know you will be unhappy with for the rest of your life? It's not fair for both of them, and it's no different with a dog. 

If you know it's not a match and you can find them a great new home, do that. It wouldn't be fair to the dog nor to you and only do more damage than anything good. 

There are good and bad reasons to re-home. We all know the bad reasons, but I have the feeling that this one is actually justified and a good reason. If it's not a match, it's not a match.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Wow, you guys. I am this close to locking this thread - this thread is in the RESCUE section, therefore it is not about you, or anyone else but this dog. The only reason I am not locking it is so that Wild Cherry doesn't get upset and think it was locked because of her, and we lose the chance to help this DOG. 

NO MORE OFF TOPIC POSTS. 

Wild Cherry - I sent you a PM. Please respond, we have an offer to help you. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Rerun

kshort said:


> Thank you! I liked the old forum where I could see a flashing envelope that told me I had a message. I'm kind of technologically challenged...


It will still do that if you chenge the options or settings in your user CP.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I deleted the post above which was not compliant with my request and have locked this thread. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...oking-foster-home-gsd-rescue.html#post2094170

That thread is for Wild Cherry and her dog.


----------

